# İç ve Dış Tehditler > AB, Avrupa Birligi ve Türkler >  Avrupa Birliği mi? Türk

## atoybil

AVRUPA BİRLİĞİ Mİ? TüRKİYE BüTüNLüĞü Mü? 

AB, 3 EKİM üNCESİNDE DAYATTIĞI KOşULLARLA TüRKİYE'YE BİR "YUGOSLAVYA MACERASI" YAşATMAK İSTİYOR. 
üarşamba günü Türkiye gündemi ile toplanan Avrupa Parlamentosu'ndaki (AP) görüşmeleri bazı televizyonlarımız canlı olarak yayınladılar. 
İbretle izledik. 
Kendimizi kandırmayalım, gerçekleri görelim artık; Türkiye büyük bir tuzağa düşürülmek isteniyor. 
Durup düşünmemiz gereken çok önemli bir yol ayırımındayız: "Avrupa Birliği mi, Türkiye Birliği mi?" 
Türkiye'nin kendi ipini çekmesi demek olan ek koşulların içeriği ve hedefleri gösteriyor ki, içindeki görüş ayrılıklarına rağmen, AB içinde Türkiye'nin üyeliğine karşı çıkarların sayısı hiç de az değil. 
Bu aşamada öne çıkan belirleyici soru şu; Türkiye, Avrupa içindeki bu fikir karışıklığından yararlanarak, kurulmak istenen tuzağı bozabilir mi? 

Artık, gerçekleri açık açık konuşma aşamasındayız. Türkiye'nin uzun ve ucu açık bir müzakere süreci sonrasında AB'ye tam üye olamayacağı bir sır değil. En iyi olasılıkla, Türkiye'ye, adı açıkca söylenmeden, serbest dolaşım hakkı tanımayan bir "özel statü" belgesi verilebilir. 
Bu sonu belli müzakere sürecinde Türkiye, yaratılan sanal AB cennetinin sanal nimetlerinden yararlanarak halkına umut vermeye, ekonomisini canlandırmaya çalışacak, AB de, Ortadoğu'nun bu önemli ülkesini kontrolü altında tutabilmek için, koparabildiği kadar ödün koparma çabası içinde olacaktır. 
ünemli olan, Türkiye'nin fotoğrafın bütününü görmesi ve tuzağa düşmemesidir. 
Daniel John Bendit, "Avrupa 'kültürel ırkçılık' ile 'çok kültürlülük' arasında bocalıyor" der. Fakat, çarşamba günü Avrupa Parlamentosu'nda gördüğümüz tablo, durumun hiç de öyle olmadığını gösteriyordu. Avrupa ülkeleri, başta Fransa olmak üzere, kültürel ırkçılığın hegamonyası altındalar. Türkiye konusunda Avrupa Parlamentosu'nda alınan kararlar -biri hariç- Hristiyan bilinçaltının dışa vurumudur. üarşamba günü Avrupa Parlamentosu'nda sergilenen fotoğraf, Avrupa'nın Türkiye'ye bakış açısının Ortaçağ Avrupasından pek de farkı olmadığını göstermiştir. Toplantıda Türkiye'nin üyeliği ile ilgili bir belge değil de, sanki, Türkiye'ye yeni bir Haçlı Seferi'nin açılıp açılmayacağı oylanıyordu! 
AVRUPA'NIN DERDİ BAşKA... 
Hey millet! Avrupa Parlamentosu'nun (AP) aldığı kararları altalta koyduğumuzda, açıkça görülüyor ki, Avrupa ülkelerinin Türkiye'yi aralarına alıp tam üye yapma gibi bir derdi yok; "Hazır elimize düşmüşken, geçmiş yüzyıllarda Osmanlı İmparatorluğu üzerinden başlattığımız operasyonu tamamlayalım" hevesine kapılmış görünüyorlar. 
3 Ekim'de üyelik müzakereleri başlatılmış olsa bile, Türkiye Avrupa'daki "kültürel ırkçılık" barajını, Hıristiyanlık bilinçaltının eseri olan "Türkiye, soykırımı tanısın" dayatmalarını bütünlüğünü koruyarak aşması giderek zorlaşıyor. "Nasıl olsa Avrupa ile bütünleşeceğiz" aymazlığına düşmemeliyiz. 
İstenen ödünlerin perde arkasına baktığımızda, Türkiye'ye bir Yugoslavya macerası yaşatılmak istenildiğini açıkca görebiliyoruz! 
Avrupa Parlamentosu Türkiye'nin asla kabul edemeyeceği bir dizi karar aldı. Lehimizdeki tek karar, Hıristiyan Demokratlar'ın "imtiyazlı ortaklık" önerisinin reddedilmesiydi. Türkiye'nin lehine gibi görünen bu karar bile bir aldatmaca. Zaten AB ile "ucu açık" bir müzakere süreci sürdürülecek; yani Türkiye'nin AB'ye tam üye olarak alınmayacağı baştan belli ediliyor. 
üELİşKİLERİN NEDENİ BELLİ 
AB Türkiye'nin önüne Avrupa Birliği muktesebatı ile ilgili olmayan bir dizi koşul koyarken çelişkiye düşüyor. 
Avrupa Parlamentosu'nun (AP) ek protokolü onaylamaması bir çelişki değil midir? 
Evet; çok dikkat çekici bir çelişki. üünkü, hem Türkiye'ye, "biran önce Kıbrıs'ı tanı, limanlarını, hava limanlarını Rumlara aç" deniyor hem de bununla ilgili ek protokolü erteliyor. 
Avrupa Birliği, sınır sorunları olan bir ülkeyi tam üye yapmakla hem uluslararası hukuka (Londra ve Zürih anlaşmalarını) hem de AB müktesabatına aykırı davranmıştır. şimdi bu büyük ayıbı Türkiye eliyle temizleme çabasına girmiştir. Aksi takdirde tarih önünde mahkum olacaktır. 
AP, Türkiye'nin ek protokülü imzalamasının ardından yayınladığı deklarasyonla Kıbrıs'ı tanımadığını ilan eden kararını Türkiye Büyük Millet Meclisi'ine iptal ettirmek istiyor? 
Yarın devam edeceğiz... 

KüPE: Noksan bilgi, insanı çok kez yanıltır, hataya sürükler. 

Nietzsche 

M. Kemal SALLI - ünce Vatan

----------

